# Topics > Smart home >  Arlo smart home, Netgear, Inc., San Jose, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Netgear, Inc.

Website - arlo.com

youtube.com/ArloSmartHome

facebook.com/arlosmarthome

twitter.com/ArloSmartHome

instagram.com/arlosmarthome

Products:

Arlo Baby, smart baby monitoring camera

Arlo Home smart security cameras

----------


## Airicist

Meet Arlo Smart

Published on Jan 8, 2018




> Arlo Smart adds a boost of intelligence to your Arlo cameras. With Arlo Smart, you know what caused motion and what is in the video recorded by your Arlo cameras.
> 
> Smart Alerts uses the power of advanced algorithms to give you insightful alerts that matter to you. That way, you won’t be bothered with unwanted alerts from everyday movement, like swaying tree branches or squirrels in the yard. And it’s all thanks to added features like Person Detection, Enhance Notifications, Alert Filtering, and Activity Zones.

----------

